
Our commitment to our customer’s security - radious
https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/mmpc/2016/11/01/our-commitment-to-our-customers-security/
======
PhantomGremlin
Blah blah blah.

Back in 2002 Billy tried to interest Microsoft in Trustworthy Computing.
[http://www.zdnet.com/article/10-years-since-the-bill-
gates-s...](http://www.zdnet.com/article/10-years-since-the-bill-gates-
security-memo-a-personal-journey/) It's now 2016 and they're still "trying" to
figure it out.

Microsoft has a market cap of $465 billion. They currently have $136 billion
in cash. Their ongoing security failures don't seem to have affected them all
that much.

Their ongoing efforts remind me of the classic Far Side cartoon
[http://adventuresinsidewaysliving.blogspot.com/2008/08/farsi...](http://adventuresinsidewaysliving.blogspot.com/2008/08/farside-
quick-hits-merl-post.html) _Knowing how it could change the life of canines
everywhere, the dog scientists struggled diligently to understand the Doorknob
Principle_

I will grant them one thing. IMO it's impossible to defend against spear-
phishing. I don't think _anyone_ will ever solve that one. Can't overcome
human nature: "Oh look, cute cat GIFs!".

------
Animats
The short version:

 _" To address these types of sophisticated attacks, Microsoft recommends that
all customers upgrade to Windows 10, the most secure operating system we’ve
ever built, complete with advanced protection for consumers and enterprises at
every layer of the security stack."_

------
Canada
Once a vulnerability is being actively exploited it makes sense to disclose it
to the public even if a fix is unavailable. Doing so gives users the chance to
protect themselves by changing their behavior until updates become available.

